# Topics > Robotics > Laboratory robotics >  Robotic analyzers, Skalar Analytical B.V., Breda, Netherlands

## Airicist

Designer -  Skalar Analytical B.V.

Home pages:

skalar.com/analyzers/sp2000-robotic-analyzers-turnkey-or-custom-made-automation-solutions

skalar.com/analyzers/automated-wet-chemistry-analyzers

----------


## Airicist

San++ continuous flow analyzer

Published on May 29, 2015




> The San++ Automated Wet Chemistry Analyzer has been designed as a modular system to meet the needs of laboratories which process a few samples or large volumes of samples.The Skalar San++ Analyzers are operating worldwide for hundreds of different applications. It is for decades the reliable "workhorse" for many routine laboratories; analyzing waters, soils, fertilizer, detergents, tobacco, pharmaceuticals, food and beverages such as beer, wine, milk, etc

----------


## Marius Titulescu

Awesome stuff. I'd love to get my hands on one of those lab analyzers.

----------

